# Entrance Step Mod



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I found this support last yr when i was in Saskatchewan at an rv shop.Last season i manually set it under the step and set to the height i needed.This step support worked so well i decided to have a buddy weld it on permanently.The adjustable part i can just thread on and will be part of my setup.The steps wont close with the adjuster peice on like i hoped.Makes the steps solid and only takes a few seconds to thread on.


----------

